# Does anyone know what 'The Dig' is??? (Secret Halloween Scavenger Hunt???)



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been in my yard this afternoon working on my decorations... and ALL AFTERNOON clean white vans STUFFED full of adults have been screeching to a stop out front. They seem to be looking for something in my yard. Not a few vans... it's been ALL afternoon. No one will actually talk to me. There are no markings on the vans. Then they rush off...

Now we live in a tiny town in Northeast PA and this his highly unusual. It's been going on all afternoon. The vans are full and I SWEAR a lot of them look like zombies. Just plain PA license plates... Once in a while there are bloody hand prints on the vans.

Should I be freaked out?!?! LOL

So the one van rolled down the window and whispered... I swear they whispered 'Are you part of The Dig?' I said no. Everyone in the van was in jail suits with ghost faces. When I said no... they screeched GO GO GO GO and took off hooting and hollering. 

I couldn't take it anymore and I finally just stood in front of one of the vans as it stopped. I asked WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?! The van had temporary paint on the window that said 'Can You Dig It?'. That is all. They just shut their mouths and would not answer. But they had clipboards.

Soooooo for the love of Halloween... WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?! 

hahahaha Looks like fun and it's really cool our Halloween display is a part of it. 

I think.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow-- Sounds interesting. It does seem that if your yard is part of it, they should let you in on it! I bet in retrospect you wish you'd said you _were_ part of the dig. After all, you must be, in a way...

Ah ha!
http://www.gravedig.com/


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

you shoulda took a picture of them..lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Apparently the first rule of DIG is you do not talk about DIG! Kelloween's right, pictures would be fun though!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you ooojen!! I googled and googled and could not find anything! That is soooo interesting! Looks like they were all having a lot of fun! What a hoot!
I wonder if they will back next year. I'll be ready with a camera. hahahahaha

From the website...

"Greetings Mortal,

Thank you for your interest in The Great Halloween Grave DIG

If you are not familiar with the DIG, it is a unique adult competitive event, originated with the intent to bring diverse groups of people together for an adventurous mental and physical romp. 

There are two parts, the DIG Vampire Hunt itself, and the GRAVE DIGGER'S BALL which follows the Hunt."


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Is it this?

http://www.gravedig.com/


Found thanks to the Google. You made me so curious!


Edit: Too late! How do you delete these posts?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

HalloweenieChallenge said:


> Is it this?
> 
> http://www.gravedig.com/
> 
> ...


No need to edit. I appreciate the help. I was googling using local tourist town names... that is why I didn't find it. I thought one of the local Pocono attractions was holding the event. There are a lot of 'fall foliage' tours in our area, but THIS... 

vans full of zombies? ROFL This was new. hahahaha


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Thats Kinda Cool....And creepy


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it was just the NSA checking up on you, Hilda.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I'm pretty sure it was just the NSA checking up on you, Hilda.


I was going to suggest it might be something to do with the Illuminati, but yeah, the NSA would work just as well!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I'm pretty sure it was just the NSA checking up on you, Hilda.


Dont Laugh Dave....They Have Already Tapped Her Phone.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Hilda,be prepared for this to become a regular thing. While they seem to not want to provide any details to the public, they actually manage to give enough information to make it clear this is an annual event held each year in northeast PA, and the event has been happening since 2005. Odds are in years past, they probably had the six-person teams use their own transportation and this year started providing the white vans, making the event stand out in a rather unexpected way.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You guys are cracking me up!!

Seriously... it was FREAKYEEEEEEEE. Unmarked white vans. Dozens of them. When I would approach... they would take off.

So very... Men in Black. hahaha I am totally serious. The scene I was working on today was my alien crash site.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Blarghity said:


> Hilda,be prepared for this to become a regular thing. While they seem to not want to provide any details to the public, they actually manage to give enough information to make it clear this is an annual event held each year in northeast PA, and the event has been happening since 2005. Odds are in years past, they probably had the six-person teams use their own transportation and this year started providing the white vans, making the event stand out in a rather unexpected way.


Have I mentioned how much I love Halloween people? Too cool!

At first I thought it was the fall foliage seekers taking a detour past my house... but then the bloody handprints on the back door of one of the vans was my first clue that this was no ordinary event. hahahaha


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Their coming to take me away..hahah...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

tell me they were not wearing white coats, Hilda....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> Their coming to take me away..hahah...


I know. Right?  Any day now... hahahaha


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> tell me they were not wearing white coats, Hilda....


Well... one van was full of zombies, and another was full of dead prisoners. hahahaha 

WHAT were they looking at in my yard? They had clipboards. I am sooooo curious!!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

That's pretty cool but it would totally freak me out to have no one tell me whats going on!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

That is freaking amazing. How much fun---but also sort of scary at the same time.

We have an escaped murderer on the loose in our area right now. He killed someone a few weeks ago and managed to escape the jail this afternoon. He is much closer to my parents than us, but it is scary. Consisderd very dangerous and they are searing cars in the area and going door to door.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> That is freaking amazing. How much fun---but also sort of scary at the same time.
> 
> We have an escaped murderer on the loose in our area right now. He killed someone a few weeks ago and managed to escape the jail this afternoon. He is much closer to my parents than us, but it is scary. Consisderd very dangerous and they are searing cars in the area and going door to door.


Hilda lives in northeast Pennsylvania, where they have had a six week manhunt involving 300-500 law enforcement agents at any given time as they hunt for copkilling sniper/survivalist Eric Frein.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

That is too funny! In my state I heard a report on the radio that there is a creepy clown lurking around town. They said that while it is not illegal to dress as a clown ,police want to talk with the individual...LOL!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> That is freaking amazing. How much fun---but also sort of scary at the same time.
> 
> We have an escaped murderer on the loose in our area right now. He killed someone a few weeks ago and managed to escape the jail this afternoon. He is much closer to my parents than us, but it is scary. Consisderd very dangerous and they are searing cars in the area and going door to door.


wow, stay safe!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

So are you a part of it and they didn't tell you? If so, I'd spray them with a hose and send them on a wild goose chase. It sounds interesting but that's your private property and you don't want anyone screwing around with it. What might be clever or hilarious to them might be what you would call vandalism.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Deadna said:


> That is too funny! In my state I heard a report on the radio that there is a creepy clown lurking around town. They said that while it is not illegal to dress as a clown ,police want to talk with the individual...LOL!


I've seen news articles on the creepy clown guy! He's got a following (a posse?) of copycat clowns, and there are local "clown chasers" who try to get photographed with him. From a distance, I can see the humor in it, but I'm glad I'm not in his neighborhood!

Yep, I hope everyone stays safe! I_ think_ the clown is just doing some attention-getting performance art, but the convict and the cop killer are quite something else again!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You could just tell by demeanor this was some sort of recreational activity. Lots of laughing and no one got out of the vans. They just stopped, and scanned the display and then took off. It was so strange, not one 'Where do you store all that stuff?' all day. hahaha (Number one question we get from everyone.) ROFL 

As to the manhunt. I used to live right where that is happening. It is so scary and tragic. We are 45 minutes away. So we are cautiously aware.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

..........


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe it was just your Home Owners Association?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hilda, when I still lived in Wilkes-Barre my best friend and I took part in a road rally/ scavenger hunt that was organized by a group from the local Penn State campus. Wedid it a few years and had a blast. It took place in the fall (right around this time of year) and ended up with a party with all of the participants. That was in the mid 70s. It went all throughout the back mountain area...I wonder if there is any connection between the two?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> Hilda, when I still lived in Wilkes-Barre my best friend and I took part in a road rally/ scavenger hunt that was organized by a group from the local Penn State campus. Wedid it a few years and had a blast. It took place in the fall (right around this time of year) and ended up with a party with all of the participants. That was in the mid 70s. It went all throughout the back mountain area...I wonder if there is any connection between the two?


Sounds like this is an extension of that! It appears to be generated out of the WB area from some of the places I saw looking through the photos on their page. 
I wonder how they found us?



DaveintheGrave said:


> Maybe it was just your Home Owners Association?


No HOA for me! (Thank goodness.)


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

ooojen said:


> I've seen news articles on the creepy clown guy! He's got a following (a posse?) of copycat clowns, and there are local "clown chasers" who try to get photographed with him. From a distance, I can see the humor in it, but I'm glad I'm not in his neighborhood!
> 
> Yep, I hope everyone stays safe! I_ think_ the clown is just doing some attention-getting performance art, but the convict and the cop killer are quite something else again!


Hubby thought we had seen on the news weeks ago that a clown was in California but this new story I heard says he is in Indiana so I guess it is copycats. The one we saw pictured was creepy like Pennywise. No description of the one here


----------

